# Official 4.2 Gapps flashable .zip



## wingchun108tek (Aug 5, 2012)

http://phandroid.com...ckage-download/

only works on android builds 4.1.2 apparently...??
no word yet if it works on our phones.


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

it works, I've flashed it already. Camera, as always, is quite buggy. I'm disappointed in that because of how awesome it is. But, in a few more weeks 4.2 source will be released and then everything will work great.


----------



## M Diddy (Jan 1, 2012)

Seems ok on my VZW S3 running CM10 (newest nightly), but there is one major issue. Seems I can't play any of the videos from my Gallery (video is scrambled) and I also can't watch videos in landscape mode in Youtube (again, video goes scrambled). If I put the phone back in portrait, video works fine.

Anyone else having this issue?


----------



## kameleongt (Jun 7, 2011)

I have the issue in gallery with older picture folders not showing all images stay gray. And buggy camera of course

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wingchun108tek (Aug 5, 2012)

oh man that sucks, i thought that this would be a better version of the other leaks we had for 4.2 apps.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

For the past 2 days I've been so annoyed with my camera freezing/grey pictures, also MX video player


----------



## M Diddy (Jan 1, 2012)

Guys,

Turns out the video issue with Youtube (and I'm assuming Gallery videos) is actually a bug in the latest Cm nightly, and not the 4.2 GApps. I just did a clean install using the normal 4.1 GApps and have the same issue.

Also, in the official CM10 thread over on XDA, there are a few users reporting the same problem.


----------



## dvader (Jul 3, 2011)

TenderloinShadow said:


> it works, I've flashed it already. Camera, as always, is quite buggy. I'm disappointed in that because of how awesome it is. But, in a few more weeks 4.2 source will be released and then everything will work great.


 maybe buggy for you, but works perfect for me, fully tested, video, pics, front/back. panarama.. etc.. 0 problems even through a reboot.


----------



## wingchun108tek (Aug 5, 2012)

dvader said:


> maybe buggy for you, but works perfect for me, fully tested, video, pics, front/back. panarama.. etc.. 0 problems even through a reboot.


what are you running on your phone? I'm running the new cleanROM 4.0, and it's okay but will force if i don't play nice.


----------



## dvader (Jul 3, 2011)

wingchun108tek said:


> what are you running on your phone? I'm running the new cleanROM 4.0, and it's okay but will force if i don't play nice.


AOKP 11/5 with the KT747 kernel 10/31
ondemand/cfg
stock voltages.
someone posted a link in one of the AOKP threads to the 4.2 gapps. i downloaded it, installed it and everything works fine. i take allot of pics and videos of my kids and the new camera works great for both, I've not had any FC's or any issues with it.


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

dvader said:


> AOKP 11/5 with the KT747 kernel 10/31
> ondemand/cfg
> stock voltages.
> someone posted a link in one of the AOKP threads to the 4.2 gapps. i downloaded it, installed it and everything works fine. i take allot of pics and videos of my kids and the new camera works great for both, I've not had any FC's or any issues with it.


do you manually focus with the camera? i've heard that people who do the tap to focus thing have less force closes.


----------



## dvader (Jul 3, 2011)

TenderloinShadow said:


> do you manually focus with the camera? i've heard that people who do the tap to focus thing have less force closes.


 unless you are talking about something different cell phone cams don't have a manual focus. but I've left it on auto and used the tap screen method. neither have produced any fc's

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dvader (Jul 3, 2011)

btw this is what i downloaded KDH_NXT-GEN_GAPPS_4.2_FULL. zip

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Trying this out right now...report back with isht later

Edit: Okay, I manually focused, took a picture of my cat on my lap with the flash on, and sod  had to battery pull


----------



## dvader (Jul 3, 2011)

when you say manually focused, do you mean just tapping the screen? I have no problems with that.
do i need to take a video to prove it?


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Lol yep, I tapped the screen


----------



## dvader (Jul 3, 2011)

so odd.. i feel special though.. anybody have it working or is it just me?
I'm running 11/5 unstable, stock voltages. kt747 10/31 kernel.
and that 4.2 gapps zip..
I can't think of anything special that I've done.. it just worked out of the box..


----------



## 78cortina (Jul 12, 2012)

dvader said:


> so odd.. i feel special though.. anybody have it working or is it just me?
> I'm running 11/5 unstable, stock voltages. kt747 10/31 kernel.
> and that 4.2 gapps zip..
> I can't think of anything special that I've done.. it just worked out of the box..


Sorry to rain on your parade but I have had zero problems also. Camera everything works gallery also. I gave a i9300 running codedirex rom totally stock (cm10).

Don't know what else to put aside from I install both version of the apps and had no problems with both.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

It works now







Idk what was going on before, but I'm solidly taking 4.2 pics haha


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

wingchun108tek said:


> what are you running on your phone? I'm running the new cleanROM 4.0, and it's okay but will force if i don't play nice.


lol well that's why you're running AOSP apps on a Touchwiz ROM! They can work sometimes but they can be buggy more times than not, especially apps that interface with hardware (for example AOSP messaging tends to work fine on TW ROMs for the most part but AOSP camera has too many hardware dependencies that will be in the ROM itself)

I have 4.2 gapps on Liquid RC7 and they are running perfectly fine for me... tbh haven't messed with camera much as I don't use it that much typically anyways... but photosphere works along with editing... and haven't had a single FC so far.


----------



## wingchun108tek (Aug 5, 2012)

It seems that the best results are coming from those using CM 10 or ROM's based off of CM 10, I switch from AOKP to CleanRom because I really needed the stability of TW JB on my phone. I hope somewhere down the line someone comes up with a way to make it work fine on TW JB based roms.


----------



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

Wow whataspaz is a hottie, android nerds have hope lol. Thread hijack over

sent from my aokp'd sg3


----------



## Baked_Tator (Jun 11, 2011)

wera750 said:


> Wow whataspaz is a hottie, android nerds have hope lol. Thread hijack over
> 
> sent from my aokp'd sg3


this and she voted for zoidberg!

on another note : everything works like a boss, except the damn 4.2 camera...im on cm10 latest nightly and when i take a pic, i get the big ol' epic fail, your device has been taken over by hell and then i have to reboot to use the camera no matter what i do!


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

Baked_Tator said:


> this and she voted for zoidberg!
> 
> on another note : everything works like a boss, except the damn 4.2 camera...im on cm10 latest nightly and when i take a pic, i get the big ol' epic fail, your device has been taken over by hell and then i have to reboot to use the camera no matter what i do!


Yeah the camera is just bad in all these ports. I think that it probably needs something from the 4.2 source, which we wont't have until its released. I know, us cracfklashers aren't good at waiting, but I think it will be worth the wait this camera is awesome.


----------



## dvader (Jul 3, 2011)

TenderloinShadow said:


> Yeah the camera is just bad in all these ports. I think that it probably needs something from the 4.2 source, which we wont't have until its released. I know, us cracfklashers aren't good at waiting, but I think it will be worth the wait this camera is awesome.


curious what makes you say that? several people have said it works fine for them.. (myself included)
so how can it be the camera/app?


----------



## Shadrach47 (Dec 28, 2011)

Might not help anyone but for me, Smartstay Ex was causing my camera to freeze every time. Had to set it to exclude the gallery. Took me forever to figure out what was wrong.

Edit: now have no issue with 4.2 camera/gallery


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

dvader said:


> Might not help anyone but for me, Smartstay Ex was causing my camera to freeze every time. Had to set it to exclude the gallery. Took me forever to figure out what was wrong.
> 
> Edit: now have no issue with 4.2 camera/gallery


Don't use smartstay, but there's definitely instability with many of the 4.2 apps. Even the clock force closes on me occasionally, although it still seems to keep working fine (using the countdown timer) despite that. I'm saying the problem is not with the app, it's with the 4.1.2 framework and other aspects of the older version of Android that we're running these newer apps on. Also remember these were all just ripped out of a test of the Nexus 4, it's not from source. That will improve performance extensively.

I'm certain it will be perfect, but we need the 4.2 source first.


----------

